# Ecigs Sa Banner



## Andre (4/12/13)

Seen at least 2 members with ECF banners. Is it not time for our own banner? Where are the IT fundies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/13)

Agreed

The reason I use the banner I use is that its quite simple.
Only says the days and analogs avoided. 

The ones that show how much you've saved is actually not true - in the build up phase, I've actually spent WAY WAY more - LOL
Also its in Dollars which is not cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/12/13)

I also prefer that simple banner and use it on the ECF forum. I think the savings should be read as what you have saved in cigarettes. It certainly cannot account for what you have done with those savings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/12/13)

I will get on it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (4/12/13)

Gizmo said:


> I will get on it


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Derick (5/12/13)

Gizmo said:


> I will get on it


 
...and if you have time - how about a seal of some sort the suppliers can put on their site - something that says 'registered supplier on eccigssa.co.za' or some such?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (5/12/13)

Derick said:


> ...and if you have time - how about a seal of some sort the suppliers can put on their site - something that says 'registered supplier on eccigssa.co.za' or some such?


 
Great idea, will do that aswell.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (12/12/13)

Just to update you all. The banner maker is nearly complete.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## RIEFY (12/12/13)

Yeah. Gizmo I will stick that on my site as soon as you have it done

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/12/13)

Okay guys.. I have done some sample banner backgrounds so far.

If you want to add to these please attach them here.


----------



## Gizmo (12/12/13)

ignore the ECIGSSA extra overlay on the images


----------



## Riaz (12/12/13)

i like the 4th one


----------



## Gizmo (12/12/13)

They all going to be available to choose from. I need additional ideas or you guys post your own here?


----------



## Derick (12/12/13)

Although these are not recognized English words yet I do believe someone that vapes a vaper

Vapor is the american spelling of Vapour

But, like I said, not formal English words, so it's not like I can prove it with a dictionary


----------



## Gizmo (12/12/13)

Haha Derick, I stole it from wallpaper just like how it looked. Anyway all can change. I need some creative energy in here. Post me some banners pleeze


----------



## Andre (12/12/13)

More than enough choice for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Derick (12/12/13)

Yeah I think you have enough there, but perhaps also give the option for no background - just the text of how many cigs avoided etc.

For, like, if you wanna be Zen and stuff , man ... Shwooo

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (12/12/13)

Will these banners also have how many days you have been smoke free? And how many analogs avoided?
I really love that aspect - it keeps me going...


----------



## Gizmo (12/12/13)

Indeed, thats what I am busy coding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/12/13)

Fantastic!

In my humble opinion, you dont need to calculate how much money has been saved - i prefer just the days off analogs and total analogs avoided


----------



## Andre (12/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> In my humble opinion, you dont need to calculate how much money has been saved - i prefer just the days off analogs and total analogs avoided


Afraid you are going to spend too much and not be reminded thereof every time you post!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (12/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> In my humble opinion, you dont need to calculate how much money has been saved - i prefer just the days off analogs and total analogs avoided


 
i think its an added encouragement. And that saved money can go to vape gear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/12/13)

Tom said:


> i think its an added encouragement. And that saved money can go to vape gear


Some banner engines give you the option to have it with the money saved or without.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/13)

Gizmo, as far as design of the background goes - I also like banner 4 (ie, 4th one when counting from the top)
I also like the second last one.

I agree with the other posters. If there is an option to add the "savings" then that is cool.
I would just suggest changing it from the concept of "savings" to what it would have cost.

Ie: my ideal banner would say: 

I have been smoke free for 45 days.
900 analogs avoided - that would have cost R1,350 

The first part is just like the one in my signature. I just added on the bit about the cost.

Perhaps for those vapers that still have the odd stinkie now and then - so are not smoke free - there could be a banner that just says:

Vaping for 45 days 

This is like the one in your signature Gizmo

Not meaning to be prescriptive at all - just offering my suggestions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/13)

Some of you may be asking why I have posted so much on this topic.

Its because I think the banner is one of the most amazing things about this forum. 

Every time I see it, I think - wow, has it been that long since I had a stinkie? I must continue. The more the days roll on, the more determined I get to stay off stinkies. The banner also brings me back to the site.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/12/13)

Okay final stages of testing. This is what the output of the banners will look like. One is the small and one is the big banner.








again please ignore the massive overlay of the ecigssa generated logo.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (16/12/13)

Stinkys or Stinkies?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/12/13)

Should be stinkies  well spotted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/12/13)

Great work Gizmo!
Looking very good

My suggestions/comments are as follows:
- on the first line, is it possible to give people the option of "smoke free" or "stinkie free"? I would actually choose "smoke free"
- likewise on the last line is it possible to give people the option of "Stinkies avoided" or "Analogs avoided"? I would choose "Analogs avoided"
- I assume the savings part is optional?
- for the smaller banner, I think the size of the writing is a bit too large. Should be slightly smaller.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (17/12/13)

i like the smaller one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/12/13)

I agree 100 % with Silver's comments and suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/12/13)

Ok here is where the problem lies. It is a lot of work to just change the text so those parts of the text besides the numbers that are calculated are already embedded in the signature. I would need to change all 12 of them's text.

So we either decide one or the other.


----------



## Andre (17/12/13)

My vote is for "Smoke Free" and "Analogs". "Stinky" on such a prominent banner can be seen as sort of snooty and be offensive to the language sensibilities of members or potential members.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (17/12/13)

I agree with Matthee - I much prefer "Smoke free" and "Analogs"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/1/14)

Gizmo , 

Sorry to disturb but my banner does not seem to update it's self every day , have i done something wrong ? .

Thanks


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (3/1/14)

i noticed mine doesnt update aswell 

tried recreating the banner but still no joy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (3/1/14)

Really let me have a look at it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/1/14)

Gizmo ,

Have you had a chance to look at this yet ??


----------



## Gizmo (7/1/14)

Still busy busy


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/1/14)

ok thanks , just waiting patently for it to miraculously work ...


----------



## vaalboy (31/1/14)

Is it just me or is my banner not updating?


----------



## annemarievdh (31/1/14)

Nope it doesn't update


----------



## Smokyg (31/1/14)

vaalboy said:


> Is it just me or is my banner not updating?


You will have to recreate it daily or weekly, whatever you feel comfortable with or get another signature from a foreign site like i did.


----------



## shabbar (31/1/14)

vaalboy , you surely smoked alot


----------



## Andre (31/1/14)

shabbar said:


> vaalboy , you surely smoked alot


That is just half of what I used to smoke! Now you know why we are so proudly vaping!


----------



## devdev (31/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> You will have to recreate it daily or weekly, whatever you feel comfortable with or get another signature from a foreign site like i did.



Nope I think it is supposed to automatically update on a daily basis.... At least that was my understanding...


----------



## annemarievdh (31/1/14)

devdev said:


> Nope I think it is supposed to automatically update on a daily basis.... At least that was my understanding...



Its suppose to, but don't


----------



## vaalboy (31/1/14)

shabbar said:


> vaalboy , you surely smoked alot



40 a day minimum  When in the pub or fishing I could easily have gone as high as 60. I'm so grateful for having discovered vaping!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mklops (5/3/14)

Never mind..

Found it


----------

